# Henry count Giant!!!



## Fortner (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm posting this for a friend as I did NOT kill it. He doesn't get on here but I thought it was worth sharing. He has been watching this buck for 3 years, he thinks it's 6.5. 
He was hunting this weekend when he finally came in close enough for a shot. Obviously shaken up, my buddy made a marginal shot and didn't recover the deer for 24 hours, losing the cape and meat, but the velvet stayed on surprisingly. Anyway, enjoy the pics, he's an absolute stud. One of those rare giants from ga


----------



## jknight71 (Sep 17, 2013)

real nice!!


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice big mossy horn right there


----------



## Fortner (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's Joe with his beast


----------



## Old Bart (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a brute. Shame the meat is spoiled


----------



## Stumper (Sep 17, 2013)

Monster! Congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## jheimer (Sep 17, 2013)

WOW!! Congrats


----------



## Golightly (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 17, 2013)

That was a real good buck!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 17, 2013)

a real shame about the meat.... a deer that big had to have weighted 200+


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice deer.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a good one


----------



## DSGB (Sep 17, 2013)

Beast, for sure!


----------



## chad smith (Sep 17, 2013)

Good googly moogly!! That right there is a sho Nuff stud!!!
I know you will bring it back to life! Congrats to your friend! I'm JEALOUS!!!


----------



## AlanShort (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow Very nice. That's awesome, I'm sure you will do a great job with it Chris and keep us updated.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome buck! Glad he found him and thanks for sharing it Chris!


----------



## swalker1517 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beast for sure!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 17, 2013)

Goodness,,,,what a beast!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear Lord whata beast!  Congrats joe... will get this on the lftt page tomorrow for sure


----------



## mattech (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, great deer!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy smokes.. Congrats to joe fo sho


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 17, 2013)

That ones going to look good one the wall.  Congrats to the lucky hunter.


----------



## bowhunter350 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats thats nice!!!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 17, 2013)

big-un........
I would of had a dozen tracking dogs looking for him.....


----------



## alvishere (Sep 17, 2013)

Big'un


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Sep 18, 2013)

Horns dont look right... tbey should be developed more.. see how round the tips of the main beam are...????


----------



## Fortner (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a reference of how big the rack is. This is my son holding it. It's almost as tall as him!


----------



## bowhunter54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats a beast!


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats man, nice deer. I shot one in velvet myself opening day, but the antlers arent anything worth talking about


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 18, 2013)

buckhunter2256 said:


> Horns dont look right... tbey should be developed more.. see how round the tips of the main beam are...????



What are you implying?


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, great deer.  Guess I commented to quick on the Worth Co buck.  Hope you are entering in truck buck contest.


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 18, 2013)

Can I smell GON cover story??


----------



## northganoodling25 (Sep 18, 2013)

buckhunter2256 said:


> Horns dont look right... tbey should be developed more.. see how round the tips of the main beam are...????



lets not start that


----------



## turkeyed (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE (Sep 18, 2013)

thats a good one Chris


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Sep 18, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> What are you implying?



Looks like the deer was still growing..


----------



## jjh105 (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Fortner (Sep 18, 2013)

buckhunter2256 said:


> Horns dont look right... tbey should be developed more.. see how round the tips of the main beam are...????



And this is precisely why a lot of people just don't post their kills


----------



## bloodhound1 (Sep 18, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> big-un........
> I would of had a dozen tracking dogs looking for him.....



I know of three dogs that would have loved to track it.


----------



## ttwodog (Sep 19, 2013)

nice job Joe I know how hard you and DT have worked to get one of the bucks off that property.  Next time give me a call I'll come help get it out of the woods.


----------



## lcopeland22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Monster!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 19, 2013)

What's the rough score on that joker?


----------



## Fortner (Sep 19, 2013)

oops1 said:


> What's the rough score on that joker?



A hair over 180


----------



## oops1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fortner said:


> A hair over 180



Very impressive !! Once in a lifetime deer right there !


----------



## Jasper (Sep 19, 2013)

Fortner said:


> And this is precisely why a lot of people just don't post their kills



Amen Chris..........


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice one, congrats to the hunter


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats to Joe on a heckuva beast of a rocking Southeast whitetail. 

Thx for posting.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 26, 2013)

I held this deer up at forters when I dropped off my buck. These pics don't do that deer justice. it had to weigh 25 lbs. it is a stud for sure!! Heck of a kill!


----------



## Trail Boss (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, incredible buck. Congratulations


----------



## shoot2grill (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice huge buck! Chris will make him look alive again!


----------

